# 9 نصائح لزيادة نشاط الدماغ



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

كيف تحسن ذاكرتك؟​ 


إذا كنت تشتكى من ضعف الذاكرة أو أن ذاكرتك لم تعد كالسابق فأصبح بالإمكان حل هذه المشكلة. فقد أفادت دراسة أمريكية انه بإمكان الإنسان السيطرة على الذاكرة وجعلها اكثر حدة وذلك في أي مرحلة من مراحل العمر.
*أهم التمارين التي يمكن إعطائها للدماغ فهي كما يلي:*​ 
التركيز:الاهتمام والاستماع للتفاصيل والتركيز في دقائق الأمور يساعدك في التذكر.​ 
التكرار:
كلما أردت تذكر شيء قوم بتكراره في داخلك ، هذا الأمر يجعل ما تريد تذكرة ينطبع في ذاكرتك و تصبح عملية تذكرة اسهل.​ 
الكتابة:كلما كتبت اكثر كلما كان تذكرك للمعلومة أسرع و اسهل.​ 
الألعاب الذهنية:مثل حل الكلمات المتقاطعة وغيرها من الألعاب التي تحفز الدماغ بحيث تصبح حاضر الذهن.​ 
تعلم أشياء جديدة:حاول ممارسة هوايات جديدة فتعلم أي شيء جديد يحفز من قدرة الدماغ ليعطي المزيد، حاول مثلا تعلم لغة جديدة فهذه الطريقة سترفع من قدرات الدماغ و تنشط الذاكرة.​ 

تناول الأطعمة المغذية للذاكرة:هناك العديد من المأكولات المنشطة للذاكرة مثل الفواكه والخضراوات بالإضافة إلى الحبوب.، و لا ننسى ان الاسماك و خاصة التونة تحتوى على عنصر الاوميجا3 الذى يقوى و ينشط الذاكرة0​ 
الاستماع للموسيقى:الاستماع للموسيقى الهادئة ينعش الدماغ.​ 

ممارسـة التمارين الرياضية:ممارسة التمارين الرياضية بشكل يومي يرفع من نسبة الأكسجين في الدم مما يعني وصول كمية اكبر من الأكسجين إلى الدماغ​ 


جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 


شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

*أنا من أكتر المحتاجين للمووووضوع ده  ههههههه
ميرررسى يا كوكو على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

شكرا يا كوكو على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## قلم حر (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

نصائح أساسيه , منطقية , و سهلة التطبيق .
شكرا كوكومان .


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



dona nabil قال:


> *أنا من أكتر المحتاجين للمووووضوع ده ههههههه​*
> 
> *ميرررسى يا كوكو على الموضوع وربنا يباركك*​


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



rana1981 قال:


> شكرا يا كوكو على المعلومات المفيدة


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا رنا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



قلم حر قال:


> نصائح أساسيه , منطقية , و سهلة التطبيق .
> شكرا كوكومان .


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا باشا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## yerigagarin (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

*شكرا كوكومان
علي النصائح الغاليه
*​


----------



## ارووجة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

موضوع مفيد
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



yerigagarin قال:


> *شكرا كوكومان*
> 
> *علي النصائح الغاليه*​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا yerigagarin
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



ارووجة قال:


> موضوع مفيد
> ربنا يباركك اخي


 

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا ارووجه
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Esther (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

اخيراً يا كوكو الواحد خلاص قرب ينسى اسمه
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى جدا يا كوكو على الموضوع الجامد ده
عاشت ايديك والرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

ههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا استر 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## جيلان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

*رائع يا كوكو​*


----------



## amjad-ri (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

_*انا كنت احتاج الموضوع دة*_

*لاني في الايام القليلة الماضية لم اعد اركز*​ 
_*شكرا كوكو*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *رائع يا كوكو​*


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا جيلان 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



amjad-ri قال:


> _*انا كنت احتاج الموضوع دة*_​
> 
> *لاني في الايام القليلة الماضية لم اعد اركز*​
> 
> _*شكرا كوكو*_​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا امجد 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> كيف تحسن ذاكرتك؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...




موضوع مهم كوكو
اختبرته كل يو صباحا" 
عندي ساعة ونصف رياضة
مشكور
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## catcota (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

ميرسى خالص على هذه النصيحة وربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



كليم متى قال:


> موضوع مهم كوكو
> اختبرته كل يو صباحا"
> عندي ساعة ونصف رياضة
> مشكور
> ...


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



catcota قال:


> ميرسى خالص على هذه النصيحة وربنا يعوضك


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا كتكوته 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## fns (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

شكرا كوكو على المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

انا بحب اتعلم حاجات جديدة 
يمكن دة هو اللى محافظ على ذاكرتى شوية
شكرا كوكو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



fns قال:


> شكرا كوكو على المعلومات الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك اخى


 
مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا كيرو 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



nonogirl89 قال:


> انا بحب اتعلم حاجات جديدة
> 
> يمكن دة هو اللى محافظ على ذاكرتى شوية
> شكرا كوكو
> ...


 
مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا نونو 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## sara A (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

*شكرا على الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا ساره 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Maria Salib (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

نصائحك حلوه كتير كتير كتير يا كوكو 
تسلم ايديك وعنيك 
سلام الرب عليك 
فليبركك ويحفظك
ويعينك على الامتحانات ونفرح بيك


----------



## sara23 (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

موضوع حلو ونصايح مهمه
وخصوصا فى يومين الامتحانات
تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



saly soweilm قال:


> نصائحك حلوه كتير كتير كتير يا كوكو
> تسلم ايديك وعنيك
> سلام الرب عليك
> فليبركك ويحفظك
> ويعينك على الامتحانات ونفرح بيك


 
ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا سالى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



sara23 قال:


> موضوع حلو ونصايح مهمه
> 
> وخصوصا فى يومين الامتحانات
> 
> تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك​


ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا ساره

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تحية طيبة وبعد :

شكرا ً جزيلا ً أستاذ ( كو كو مان ) 

على هذا الموضوع المفيد حقا ً ...

ولو سمحت ممكن أضيف إلى ما قلت أو مجرد تلخيص : 

أن جميع النصائع تتركز في التالي : 
1- الأنتباه 
2- الأهتمام 
3- التركيز 
4- الاستمتاع 

وتقريبا ً جميعها متقاربة وتشير إلى معنى واحد 

ولكن هناك مثال ممكن أطرحه :
أقرأ الكلمات التالية :

1- عصا 
2- كتاب 
3- ثلاث توائم 
4- كلب 
5- يد 
6- شاحنة .
7- زهرة - نرد 
8- شكلاته 
9- فريق كرة القدم 

الآن أغمض عينيك وأعد تذكر ما قرأت قد لا تتذكرها جميعها لا بأس 
عد إليها مرة ثانية وركز أكثر وكرر 
وحاول ربط الكلمات 
مثلاً رقم واحد يشبه العصا 
أثنان مثل مجلدي الكتاب ورقة البداية والنهاية أثنان 
التوائم ثلاثة وهم أصحاب الرقم ثلاثة 
أربعة أربطها أن للكلب أربعة قوائم 
خمسة لليد خمسة أصابع 
ستة للشاحنة الكبيرة ست عجلات 
سبعة رقم الحظ في لعبة النرد 
وهكذا البقية 

الآن أغمض عينيك وأعد سرت القائمة ستكون النتائج أفضل 
وهكذا حاول يوميا ً تذكر قائمة أكبر وأكبر وهكذا ستكون ذاكرتك ما شاء الله ...

طبعا ً قرأت المعلومات هذه في أحد المنتديات فقط للأمانة وحتى لا تظنوا أنني شاطرة ولا غيره ...

تحياتي ...*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا عبير ​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



> ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا عبير
> 
> 
> وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه
> ...



*العفوا أستاذ كوكومان 

أنا لا أستحق الشكر إذا كان في أحد يستحق الشكر هنا 

فهو أنت أستاذي الفاضل 
وعلى موضوعك المفيد جدا ً 

أتمنى من الله أن لا تحرمنا أبدا ً من هكذا مواضيع مفيدة ...

وتسلم ..*​


----------



## Maria Salib (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



عبير الإيمان قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تحية طيبة وبعد :
> 
> ...



:sami73:
باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
عبير موضوعوك وردك جميل جدا
انا اشكرك قوى على ردك المؤثر والمفيد
وربنا يخليكى لينا انت و كوكو دايما مع كل مفيد و جديد
مع تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

ميرررررررسى على مرووورك يا سالى ​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*


----------



## عبير الإيمان (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



> عبير موضوعوك وردك جميل جدا
> انا اشكرك قوى على ردك المؤثر والمفيد
> وربنا يخليكى لينا انت و كوكو دايما مع كل مفيد و جديد



*الله يخليكي يا سالي 
وتسلمي يا عيوني على كلامك الحلو 
والله أنتي كلامك اللي مثل العسل ..

والشكر لصاحب الموضوع الأستاذ كوكومان 
أما أنا فما عملت شيء 
فقط نقلت معلومة قرأتها ...

يعني مثل ما قلت لا شاطرة ولا غيره ...هههههههههه

تحياتي لكي يا سالي ..​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


>


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماريان 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## porio (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

*معلومات حلوة ومفيدة بجد انا فعلا باحاول اعمل كدة*
*ربنا يباركك ياكوكو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بوريو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

*9 نصائح لزيادة نشاط الدماغ*​ 









​ 
من المفيد جدا أن يقوم الإنسان بممارسة التمارين لمختلف أعضاء الجسم، آخر ما توصل إلية الباحثين انه بالإمكان أيضا تدريب الدماغ لرفع قدراته و زيادة طاقته الإنتاجية.
إذا كنت تشكين من ضعف الذاكرة أو أن ذاكرتك لم تعد كالسابق فأن بالإمكان حل هذه المشكلة. فقد أفادت دراسة أمريكية انه بإمكان الإنسان السيطرة على الذاكرة و جعلها اكثر حدة و ذلك في أي مرحلة من مراحل العمر.​ 

أما أهم التمارين التي يمكن إعطائها للدماغ فهي كما يلي:​ 
1. التركيز: الاهتمام و الاستماع للتفاصيل و التركيز في دقائق الأمور يساعدك في التذكر.​ 
2. التكرار: كلما أردت تذكر شيء قومي بتكراره في داخلك ، هذا الأمر يجعل ما تريدين تذكرة ينطبع في ذاكرتك و تصبح عملية تذكرة اسهل.
3. الكتابة: كلما كتبت اكثر كلما كان تذكرك للمعلومة أسرع و اسهل.
4. الألعاب الذهنية: مثل حل الكلمات المتقاطعة و غيرها من الألعاب التي تحفز الدماغ بحيث تصبحين حاضرة الذهن.​ 
5. تعلمي أشياء جديدة: حاولي ممارسة هوايات جديدة فتعلم أي شيء جديد يحفز من قدرة الدماغ ليعطي المزيد، حاولي مثلا تعلم لغة جديدة فهذه الطريقة سترفع من قدرات الدماغ و تنشط الذاكرة.
6. اتبعي نظاما معينا: حاولي دائما الاحتفاظ بروزنامة إلى جانبك و قومي بتفقدها باستمرار ، و عيك بالتاريخ و مسير الأيام ينشط من قدرة دماغك على التذكر و على التعامل مع الأرقام.​ 
7. تناولي الأطعمة المغذية للذاكرة: هناك العديد من المأكولات المنشطة للذاكرة مثل الفواكه و الخضراوات بالإضافة إلى الحبوب.
8. الاستماع للموسيقى: الاستماع للموسيقى الهادئة ينعش الدماغ.
9. مارسي التمارين الرياضية : ممارسة التمارين الرياضية بشكل يومي يرفع من نسبة الأكسجين في الدم مما يعني وصول كمية اكبر من الأكسجين إلى الدماغ.​ 
المصدر ​ 






​


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2009)

ميررررسى على مروووورك يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

شئ مشجع انوالتمارين الرياضية تشجع الدماغ ....انا دائما"أمارس الرياضة وأحس القدرة الدماغية في تقدم ملحوظ وهذا نتيجة الرياضة والنصائح الأخرى...ميرسي كوكو كثير..


----------



## zezza (7 مايو 2009)

معلومات حلوة كتيييييييير كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك
شكرا كتير على النصايح الغالية


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شئ مشجع انوالتمارين الرياضية تشجع الدماغ ....انا دائما"أمارس الرياضة وأحس القدرة الدماغية في تقدم ملحوظ وهذا نتيجة الرياضة والنصائح الأخرى...ميرسي كوكو كثير..



ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا جورجينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> معلومات حلوة كتيييييييير كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك
> شكرا كتير على النصايح الغالية



ميرررررسى على مروورك يا زيزا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (8 مايو 2009)

​_شكرا كتييير كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مايو 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووووورك يا تونى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على النصائح الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا وليم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه يا كوكو

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مايو 2009)

ميررسى على مرووورك يا كوك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

روعة
وعام سعيد 2010
على كل اعضاء المنتدى الرائع


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى كتير يا كوكو على المعلومات
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## jojo_angelic (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا للمعلومات الرائعـــه والمفيـــده جــدا
             يســـوع يرعاك


----------



## JOJE (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مرسيه جدا للمعلومات دي
 موفيده  جددا
  ربنا يبركك


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



شكراااااا على


الموضوع الجميل جدا

ربنا يبارككم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

عماد موسى ذكى قال:


> روعة
> وعام سعيد 2010
> على كل اعضاء المنتدى الرائع


 

ميررررسى على مروورك يا عماد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> ميرسى كتير يا كوكو على المعلومات
> ربنا يعوضك


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا مارى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

jojo_angelic قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا للمعلومات الرائعـــه والمفيـــده جــدا
> يســـوع يرعاك


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

joje قال:


> مرسيه جدا للمعلومات دي
> موفيده جددا
> ربنا يبركك


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا جوجى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟*



النهيسى قال:


> شكراااااا على​
> 
> الموضوع الجميل جدا​
> 
> ربنا يبارككم ​


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير كوكو 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ديدى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

